# Wanting a buddy!



## USAFWife319

Anyone in? :happydance::hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

We are really close in pregnancies so I can be your buddy if you want!! :flower:


----------



## USAFWife319

TryinFor1 said:


> We are really close in pregnancies so I can be your buddy if you want!! :flower:

WooHoo!!! :happydance: You're 3 days ahead of me!


----------



## TryinFor1

Yup! Hopefully I will be measured further along at my next ultrasound. Lol I measured a week behind at my first and that is what my ticker is going off of! By LMP I should be 17+4. It really sucked having my due date pushed back! 

So how have you been feeling? Are you gonna find out the gender? Do you want a boy or a girl? Are you showing yet? Do you have any more kids?


----------



## TryinFor1

Are you feeling movement yet?


----------



## TryinFor1

You can answer the PM if you want instead of here! Sorry!


----------



## USAFWife319

I should be 17wks today but I measured 6 days behind at my first ultrasound. I've been feeling so much better! The first 9 weeks I was always sick! We are finding out the gender next Thursday and either gender is fine. I have a feeling it's a girl though! We have 2 pups that are our babies and one LO in Heaven. I started feeling movement at 15 weeks but haven't felt much since Saturday.

How about you? Do you know the gender yet?


----------



## busytulip

Didn't want to read and run. I'm a bit further than you, but I am also located in Wichita!

Glad that you are feeling much better! :hugs:


----------



## USAFWife319

busytulip said:


> Didn't want to read and run. I'm a bit further than you, but I am also located in Wichita!
> 
> Glad that you are feeling much better! :hugs:

Yay! Someone close to me!


----------



## busytulip

I know, I like this forum but sometimes I feel a little out of place because many of the ladies are located in the UK (or various other areas overseas). When they start talking about different prams and cots, or where they are finding maternity clothes I obviously can't add to the convo. So it'll be nice to chat with someone from home. :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

busytulip said:


> I know, I like this forum but sometimes I feel a little out of place because many of the ladies are located in the UK (or various other areas overseas). When they start talking about different prams and cots, or where they are finding maternity clothes I obviously can't add to the convo. So it'll be nice to chat with someone from home. :happydance:

This made me laugh, because I'm from Arkansas, and when I first started browsing BnB, I had to google what a pram was!!!

I'm almost 24 weeks, but I'd love to hang out with you ladies!


----------



## busytulip

Hey SoBlessedMama, I'm headed to Arkansas this evening! Whereabouts are you at? My husbands family has an old house up on Beaver Lake and we try and get out there a few times a year.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

busytulip said:


> Hey SoBlessedMama, I'm headed to Arkansas this evening! Whereabouts are you at? My husbands family has an old house up on Beaver Lake and we try and get out there a few times a year.

How fun!!! That's around Rogers, isn't it? It is so pretty in NW Arkansas--I love it up there. We live closer to Russellville--it is about 2hours or so southeast of where I think you are visiting.


----------



## busytulip

Sure is! :thumbup:
And If you are nearly 24 weeks (congrats btw!) then we are pretty close, I am 23 weeks today.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you!! : ) Congrats to you, too! I hope you have a blast on your trip!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAFwife and Tryin, congrats to you, too!! One of my best friends is 17 weeks this week, also. It is so exciting to be close to finding out the gender!

We are having another little boy--our DS #1 turned 4 in February.

Busytulip, did you find out the gender?


----------



## busytulip

No. We didn't find out with our others and it just made the time in the delivery extra special.

Yay for another boy So Blessed! It will be nice for them growing up to have a buddy.

Excited to hear what you other ladies will be having (and if your girl prediction is right USAF)!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

It would be so fun to wait to find out, but I am too much of a planner lol. I want to know so I can plan, paint, and buy! Plus I have like no self control, so I don't think I could ever wait 9 months to find out! : )


----------



## USAFWife319

I couldn't imagine waiting until delivery! I'd find out tomorrow if I could. I'll find out next Thursday :)


----------



## busytulip

USAF Ooooh did you just add a signature pic or did I miss it before? You have a lovely bump!!


----------



## USAFWife319

busytulip said:


> USAF Ooooh did you just add a signature pic or did I miss it before? You have a lovely bump!!

No I just added it. I wasn't sure if I could post pics with our faces and such so I haven't added the ones I have so far.


----------



## busytulip

That's funny! I have chopped my head off in the bump pics I have added as well.


----------



## USAFWife319

I can't wait to see the others he took!!!! So excited for the gender reveal ones!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey :) 

I see we are due date buddies? 16th December :) 

How are you doing? I'm at that stage where i don't feel pregnant...at all lol.


----------



## USAFWife319

Lucyjo81 said:


> Hey :)
> 
> I see we are due date buddies? 16th December :)
> 
> How are you doing? I'm at that stage where i don't feel pregnant...at all lol.

I certainly feel pregnant at times. I can tell if I don't eat right on time or if I just eat something the baby doesn't want. I haven't even had pizza since I was pregnant


----------



## TryinFor1

Thank you! I find out the gender on July 17, aka my birthday! Can't wait! I knew DS was a boy from the beginning but I dunno about this one.. I kinda think girl but I honestly don't care either way! 

USAF, I haven't stopped eating pizza (one of my cravings) which is WEIRD because I normally hate pizza. We had it last thursday, last saturday, yesterday, and I am trying to convince DH to get it tonight. I only eat philly cheesteak or buffalo chicken pizza, but lately I have been OBSESSED with the phily!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAF, and Tryin, you both find out genders so soon! How exciting!!!!

Hi Lucy! Will you be finding out the gender? 

As far as cravings go, I really haven't had any this pregnancy, or with my son. I want to eat fruit all the time, but nothing specific. But, with my son, I got sick on Subway, and pulled-pork BBQ. He is 4 now, and I still can't eat either of those things lol. This time around, I've gotten sick on peanut butter, and also on avocado. Both of those completely bum be out, as they were 2 of my favorite foods!!! Hopefully the aversions don't last as long as they have last pregnancy. Even just the smell of peanut butter still makes me want to hurl. : (


----------



## busytulip

Tryin how awesome that you get to find out on your birthday!

My main aversions have been to chocolate, pizza, bell peppers, greek yogurt, and the smell of cooking hot dogs/brats. My big cravings have been vanilla Dr. Pepper (awful I know), loaded baked potato soup and avocadoes with fresh tomatoes.

I have been dealing with HG so I still feel sick fairly often and the heartburn doesn't help either. Hoping the aversions don't stick around for you ladies!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thank you :) we are excited to find out!

Oh man.. aversions. Avocados and eggs have for sure gotten me. Also, any kind of burrito which is funny because I have been wild over fajitas. I also had an aversion to chicken for a while but that seems to have subsided. I still can't look at avocados/guac or eggs though. :sick:

I have been craving coke so I drink one a day.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

TryinFor1 said:


> Thank you :) we are excited to find out!
> 
> Oh man.. aversions. Avocados and eggs have for sure gotten me. Also, any kind of burrito which is funny because I have been wild over fajitas. I also had an aversion to chicken for a while but that seems to have subsided. I still can't look at avocados/guac or eggs though. :sick:
> 
> I have been craving coke so I drink one a day.

Oh! Actually, me too, with the Coke. I drink one every morning with breakfast. Which is weird, because when I'm not pregnant, I never drink Coke. I think it kind of started early on, and the fizziness settled my stomach in the morning. Now I think it's probably just habit lol.


----------



## USAFWife319

Trying my birthday is the 22nd! I was going to find out then but couldn't wait lol. I can't get enough fruit punch, I NEVER wanted it before. 

Blessed I hated coke before too but not I like it plus it helped with the nausea. 

Busy I love dr pepper. If I couldn't drink it I'd be lost lol!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

It's so weird how tastes can change during pregnancy!! The aversions are what I think are so weird--and the fact that I still have some five years later lol. I will be so bummed if I can't eat peanut butter or avocado ever again lol!!


----------



## USAFWife319

I've never been one to eat avocado. I can't get enough salty foods either. I loved them before but it's worse now


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAFWife319 said:


> I've never been one to eat avocado. I can't get enough salty foods either. I loved them before but it's worse now

I used to love it! But now the texture of it grosses me out. Salty stuff has sounded pretty good to me, too. Except saltines! Really early on, I was keeping saltine crackers on my nightstand to try to avoid being sick when I woke up, and now I can't eat them without feeling sick lol.


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm eating cheez-it right now lol! Another thing I never really ate before


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAFWife319 said:


> I'm eating cheez-it right now lol! Another thing I never really ate before

Lol no worries--I asked DH the past two nights to go pick up McDonalds for me because it sounded so good! Gross lol, I almost never eat McDonalds (normally.) : )


----------



## Lucyjo81

Soblessedmamma I will hopefully find out in just over 2 weeks if baby plays ball :) At the 12 weeks scan the sonographer had a hard time getting measurements because baby was so wiggly lol xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh goodness, we need to stop talking about avocados!! :sick: :sick: :haha: 

I might need a couple cokes today. My son woke me up at six after going to be at almost 11 and I could use the caffeine! Usually, if he goes to bed at 11, he won't wake till ten. Today is going to be a nightmare, especially tonight. 

My husband had to call the police yesterday because people were still setting fireworks off at 11 at night!! I hate fireworks. They are loud and obnoxious when it isn't the fourth of July. 

We are getting a private scan done to do the gender. The lady was going to do it next week but I have my birthday completely centered around it now and I think it will be such an exciting birthday present! I really don't want to wait but less than two weeks now! I have my fetal scan to check the organs and stuff the 21st! So I get to see my baby twice within a few days!

Does anyone else have any more kids?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lucy, that is so exciting!!! I hope your little one cooperates! : )

Tryin--I understand! People in our neighborhood have been setting off fireworks since Monday night. I don't get it, either!! The silly thing here is, they start about 6:00. Lol it isn't getting dark until almost 9:00. What are they doing?! Just listening to the boom?!

Happy Independence Day to all my American ladies on here!! (I think we established yesterday that most of us our from the US on this thread lol.)

Tryin--we have one little boy who just turned 4 in February. He is SO excited about the baby!! We redid our guest bedroom as a nursery last week, and that really got him talking about the baby and asking when he would be here. I have to have a c-section because I had one with him (hospitals around my area don't do VBACs.) Anyway, he overheard someone say that one day, and he asked what a c-section was. I told him the doctor would make a little cut in my belly to let the baby out when it was time. He asks me every day now if TODAY is the day that is happening. He even asked yesterday if he could use his toy Skil saw, and just go ahead and get the baby out so we didn't have to wait on the doctor lol. Hope he stays this excited when his little brother is actually here!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Blessed, that is so cute! DS has no idea though he can say the word baby. Lol. He just obviously doesn't make a connection yet but he is still so young so I doubt he will do much of anything but be jealous when the baby gets here.. that will be great fun!

I have no idea why people set off the fireworks. The kids next door are setting them off constantly all day and have been for the like the past week. They are only 9 and set off fireworks, play on the lawn mower, and are left at home all the time by themselves. It is ridiculous. :dohh: I can't wait until this crap is over. And honestly, if fireworks are going off after curfew (which I think is 12), I will call the police AGAIN. Some people are just so freaking disrespectful!


----------



## USAFWife319

People have been doing fireworks here all week. When I don't have to work the next day it's better but it's still annoying. I kept hearing them and DH and I were laying upstairs trying to watch a movie. One of our dogs is scared of them too :( Poor girl is going to have a bad night tonight. 

Happy 4th to y'all too! This is our last one with my husband being active duty. It's bittersweet but he will be around more especially when the baby is born. 

No other kids other than our two dogs. They're our babies :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAF, that is great your DH will be able to be home more after the baby is here! My husband was in the Marines, but he was out by the time we had our son. I can't imagine how hard that is for people raising kids on active duty. He actually had just gotten off active duty and switched to a reservist right before we got married, so I feel like I probably got off really easy lol.
I love the culture of it, and I'm so thankful for people who serve. I'm such a homebody, though--I would have had a very hard time moving away from family.

Do y'all have definite plans after he gets out?


----------



## USAFWife319

He's going into the reserves. It's hard enough being away from home but I don't know how people do it with kids.


----------



## Reidfidleir

I'm late to this party but I'm 16 weeks and due dec 20 (by ovulation). I went at 36 weeks with my first so well see!
May I join you?


----------



## USAFWife319

Reidfidleir said:


> I'm late to this party but I'm 16 weeks and due dec 20 (by ovulation). I went at 36 weeks with my first so well see!
> May I join you?

Sure! :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome, Reid! : )

USAF--I totally agree. It would be a whole different ballgame with kids in the picture. And I know so many people do it, and I'm so thankful. I just don't see how they manage!!! We have some friends, and he is still in the Marines even after my DH got out. She is pregnant with their third. We talked about it one day, and she said she thinks each deployment gets harder. He even missed the birth of their second son. She's so amazing, though...their kids are wonderful. The husband has had probably 5 deployments in the 10 years that they've been married. I just don't know how she does it. 

I hope you ladies all had a great 4th! We cooked out and swam at my parents farm. We just got home, and it is after 11pm. I'm exhausted!!!! But I'm on here because our crazy neighbors won't quit shooting fireworks, so I can't fall asleep. (Even though the city ordinances say 10pm!!!)


----------



## Reidfidleir

Thanks. :) have you felt your baby yet? I'm getting impatient. My first I started feeling at 11 weeks and regularly by 14 and I had an anterior placenta. 
I can't say for sure that I have felt this one yet. I thought I would have by now since it's my second.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Reidfidleir said:


> Thanks. :) have you felt your baby yet? I'm getting impatient. My first I started feeling at 11 weeks and regularly by 14 and I had an anterior placenta.
> I can't say for sure that I have felt this one yet. I thought I would have by now since it's my second.

Wow!!! That's awesome you felt your first so early. I'm actually several weeks ahead of you (24 weeks yesterday) so I've felt him moving for several weeks now. 

With my first, it was 20 or so weeks, and this time, I started feeling flutters around 16 or so. I've had an anterior placenta both times. 

From everything you read, they make it sound like you feel second babies so much earlier, but really all I felt was flutters for weeks. It was 19weeks or so before I felt consistent, strong movement. (So basically the same timeframe for strong movement.)

It is frustrating waiting for him/her to move!!! It is my favorite part of being pregnant, and also so reassuring when you can feel them daily and know they're ok. I'm sure you will feel it very soon. : )


----------



## DissySunshine

It says I've posted here, but I haven't...holy cow though, TWO OTHER PEOPLE from Wichita?!! That's where I'm from! I'm having a little girl November 20th :happydance: I would love to get to know you all! 
Congrats ^^


----------



## TryinFor1

That is awesome there are so many people from wichita! I am three hours away in Kansas City. Awesome!

Welcome Reid and Dissy!


----------



## USAFWife319

DissySunshine said:


> It says I've posted here, but I haven't...holy cow though, TWO OTHER PEOPLE from Wichita?!! That's where I'm from! I'm having a little girl November 20th :happydance: I would love to get to know you all!
> Congrats ^^

We are actually moving in a week and a half!



Reidfidleir said:


> Thanks. :) have you felt your baby yet? I'm getting impatient. My first I started feeling at 11 weeks and regularly by 14 and I had an anterior placenta.
> I can't say for sure that I have felt this one yet. I thought I would have by now since it's my second.

I felt mine at 15 weeks and just a little the past week. 



SoBlessedMama said:


> Welcome, Reid! : )
> 
> USAF--I totally agree. It would be a whole different ballgame with kids in the picture. And I know so many people do it, and I'm so thankful. I just don't see how they manage!!! We have some friends, and he is still in the Marines even after my DH got out. She is pregnant with their third. We talked about it one day, and she said she thinks each deployment gets harder. He even missed the birth of their second son. She's so amazing, though...their kids are wonderful. The husband has had probably 5 deployments in the 10 years that they've been married. I just don't know how she does it.
> 
> I hope you ladies all had a great 4th! We cooked out and swam at my parents farm. We just got home, and it is after 11pm. I'm exhausted!!!! But I'm on here because our crazy neighbors won't quit shooting fireworks, so I can't fall asleep. (Even though the city ordinances say 10pm!!!)

I don't know how they do it. Deployments are hard to begin with!


----------



## DissySunshine

Where are you moving to?


----------



## USAFWife319

South Carolina. It's home for me. I'm excited :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome, Dissy!! : )

USAF, how exciting to be going home!!!! That's great you'll be around family when baby gets here.


----------



## DissySunshine

Oh, congratulations! I bet that's a relieving feeling!


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm very excited! It's been hard to be away especially since my family is so close. My sister and I are like best friends even if we are 8 years apart and her girls are like my own. I miss my nieces so much!!!


----------



## busytulip

Just got caught up from what I missed while on vacation. I hope everyone had an amazing 4th!

Welcome to the new adds Reid and Dissy :hi:

I agree with everyone, fireworks after curfew is really annoying. Our neighborhood is supposed to follow a 10:30 curfew but several people don't. It really stinks because we have 2 little dogs that just can't stand the noise and will bark the entire time. It is just inconsiderate, some people have to get up early for work.

AFM: We had some excitement last night and I ended up spending some time in labor and delivery. Both baby and I are doing fine. I had a severe migraine and wasn't able to keep anything down. They found ketones in my urine so my body was already starting to break down fat due to the vomiting. They also did a vaginal check and found that I am dilated to 1cm already. I wasn't contracting and baby looked really well and was super active so they weren't concerned about it. After making sure that I could hold down meds they sent me home a little before 4am this morning. I feel a lot better than I did but still have a dull head pain.

Right now I am just super irritable. My MIL joined our vacation and now I am just a little burnt out from her, but she won't stop calling or texting. She is a lovely lady but seems to be part of everything we do and I just need a break. She took a job in another state and I was hoping things would get better, NOPE. She visits frequently and still says we don't spend enough time together. When she lived here we spent every weekend at her house. While on vacation she gave me her itinerary for the next 3 months. I'm not even kidding, it even has her hair appointments on it. Anyway, just needed to vent I guess.


----------



## USAFWife319

We had a very uneventful 4th. We did some shopping and just watched the fireworks that others were shooting off around our house. My main thing was just to try and relax over the long weekend. Hope everyone enjoyed their 4th as well! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Hope you had a great time Busy! That is insane about your MIL. Lol if mine did that I would probably stare at her blankly. She lives three blocks away but only comes over once a week, thank goodness. She is a nice lady too, she just drives me batty.

So sorry you were in labor and delivery. And wow already a cm dilated? That would freak me out, but as long as they are not concerned I would try to not be. Lol. Did they say anything about the baby coming early? I have heard of early dilation, but we are talking like... 35 weeks early, not 23 weeks. But I have no idea. I wasn't even a fingertip dilated when I went into labor with DS. I am very thrilled everything was ok with you two though!

AFM, had an emergency appointment this morning because I had SEVERE cramping (like... I can't even remember the last time I hurt that badly) on Saturday night. The baby was ok, HB was good, wiggling around. So that's good. They had no idea why I was cramping so badly and sent away for a urine culture to see if I have an infection. I have never had a bladder infection or UTI so hopefully I don't. And hopefully no more cramping like that.

Only 10 days till I find out gender! YEEAAAHHHH!!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks Tryin. Yeah with this pregnancy I have already been labeled as high risk for preterm labor. I've had 2 pregnancies where I started laboring early. With the 1st I dilated to 4cm but labor stopped on it's own and I didn't give birth for another 4 weeks. With my last baby I started contracting at 18 weeks. I was in and out of L&D and they had to intervene to stop labor multiple times. Just before 36 weeks my water broke and I had her at exactly 36 weeks.

Sorry to hear that you had to go in. I hope that you are feeling much better now. How long will it be until you find out the lab results? Only 10 days-exciting!!


----------



## USAFWife319

Busy I really hope things go better for you!! I'm a high risk pregnancy too but not for preterm labor. Is there anything you can do?


----------



## TryinFor1

busytulip said:


> Thanks Tryin. Yeah with this pregnancy I have already been labeled as high risk for preterm labor. I've had 2 pregnancies where I started laboring early. With the 1st I dilated to 4cm but labor stopped on it's own and I didn't give birth for another 4 weeks. With my last baby I started contracting at 18 weeks. I was in and out of L&D and they had to intervene to stop labor multiple times. Just before 36 weeks my water broke and I had her at exactly 36 weeks.

Wow, I am sorry you have had to go through all that! Lol it's ok, your story beats mine for sure! We thought Rylan was going to come at 28 weeks due to a false positive fetal fibronectin test. He came at 39+6, but that alone freaked me out so I can't imagine. Sorry!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Busy and tryin, I'm so glad your little ones are ok!!! That's unnerving, even when the doctor gives you the all clear.

One of my best friends found out today she is having a little girl...I can't wait to see what you ladies are having! That is one of the most fun times in pregnancy!! : )


----------



## busytulip

I am also eagerly waiting to hear gender reveals, even though we are happily team yellow I think it's really cool when others find out.

USAF do you mind me asking what places you in the high risk category?

My doc and I spoke early on about progesterone injections. At that time my cervix was nice and long via sono and since 36 weeks isn't super early we decided to just wait and see. So it could be that when I have my appt. next week that he'll want me to start the injections. This pregnancy was a twin pregnancy at the beginning, but I MMC one at 9 weeks and I have several other health things going on that place me at high risk so I've been trying to take things easy; but it's hard when you have little ones to look after.

Do any of you ladies plan on baby wearing or have any experience baby wearing?


----------



## USAFWife319

She just told me based off my history I'm high risk. 

I'm so sorry for your loss! My OB doesn't want me doing too much physically either. I hope everything goes well for you! Keep us updated!

I plan on baby wearing and DH does too. If it keeps baby calmer and it's easier to do things while wearing I don't see why not.


----------



## busytulip

I had a ring sling and a front carrier with my last baby. I really like being able to be hands free. The ring sling one was difficult because I am not quite 5'2" and it seemed to not fit very well. I was thinking of trying a wrap this time, I've looked around and many seem to be SO expensive. I am thinking of getting a Moby but I have heard that they can get really hot. Just curious what others thought.

Congrats on reaching 17 weeks USAF!


----------



## USAFWife319

I've seen moby wraps but they confuse me lol! I haven't figured out which one I want yet but I know I'll use one. 

Thank you :) 2 more days until the big gender reveal for me :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

I bought a moby and a ergo but Rylan hated to be worn, so we didn't get much use out of either. In fact, here is a picture of Rylan in the ergo when he was about four months old. This was the second time he had been in it, and it lasted about five minutes before meltdown mode. The ergo was so expensive, it sucks he hated it, but he just hated being constrained. We kept it, so I hope the new baby likes it. 



Sorry to all the high risk ladies! That can't be easy and I imagine is damn near impossible with two little kids. I know I can't even rest with one little one running around. Lol. 

Can't wait to find out what are you are having USAF! Nine more days for me! And there is no way I could stay :yellow:, Busy!


----------



## USAFWife319

I love the expression on his face!! That looks like one I'd probably go more for but I guess I'll look more as it gets closer.


----------



## TryinFor1

He is such a big boy now! It almost makes me sad to see that picture. Lol :)


----------



## busytulip

OMGoodness Tryin, his little face is so precious!!! 
I had looked at the ergo and they ARE really expensive. I would hate to shell out a ton and have it not work out. FX'd your newest addition will love it.

I was thinking of going to some of the local consignment/2nd-hand shops to see if there were some carriers or wraps there.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol thank you Busy. He is pretty freaking perfect if I do say so myself. :cloud9: :cloud9:

I love consignment sales. Especially for maternity clothes. We went to one a couple months ago and they had some nice maternity clothes with the tags still on! I didn't think to check out the carriers... will maybe have a look at the next one we go to!


----------



## USAFWife319

I've looked at a couple shops around here and I didn't really see anything at least not that I thought was priced decently. I look on the yard sale sites around here a lot too.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Tryin, he is so stinking cute!!! I know what you mean--it makes me sad to look at baby pics, too. They just get so big so fast!!!

We tried a sling with DS, and he hated it. Looking back, I'm not really sure it fit properly--I think it was slung too low on me. My sister had a Moby wrap with her last baby, and he loved it! She has passed it along to me, so I'm thinking we will give that a go this time around.

There is a huge consignment sale that comes to our area twice a year, and it is coming up at the beginning of August. I'm really hoping we can get some great deals there! I'd love a new jogging stroller and we also need a new swing.


----------



## USAFWife319

If anyone has recommendations on how to do a Moby let me know. It looks so confusing to me lol!


----------



## busytulip

SoBlessed it sounds like you and I had similar issues with the sling. That's why I was thinking a wrap may be better because you can really tie it to fit your body.

USAF there are all kinds of videos on youtube that you can watch for different holds. I have been 'researching' and pinning to pinterest like a crazy person.

It IS amazing how fast time flies, you guys my oldest turned 14 on the 5th. Talk about your baby not being a baby anymore.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAFWife319 said:


> If anyone has recommendations on how to do a Moby let me know. It looks so confusing to me lol!

Lol I've looked at YouTube videos before, and they just confused me more. But my sister showed me step by step as she wrapped her son, and it is actually a lot simpler than it looks. : )


----------



## TryinFor1

I also tried to look up youtube with the moby and it just didn't work for me. Lol. I could not figure it out. The moby's strings are just so long too, which made it more difficult. I was thinking of a mei tei. My friends have had good luck with that. I dunno, think I might look up a few more different brands and see if there is anything else that is more wrappy type, but not as long as the moby.


----------



## TryinFor1

And thank you soblessed! He really is the light of my life!


----------



## busytulip

Target has this super cheap mei tei and infantino wrap with videos posted on their site. They looked fairly simple. Of course it's probably different when you are trying to place a new baby in.


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies I finally reached V-day yesterday :happydance: It feels like it took so long to get here!! 

My hubby and I finally decided to let others in on our joy and posted this announcement on Facebook
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay!!!! Happy v-day!! : )
Love the announcement--too funny and cute!

Your bump is perfect! I vary from day to day either feeling like a total cow lol, or feeling like I'm not even showing. It's weird! I can still wear all my regular clothes, but then some days I feel like I'm all belly!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks SoBlessed!

I have days like that too, where I just feel like a whale. LOL There is no way I could fit into my pre-pregnancy clothes so you must be all belly!

I am curious, did any of you ladies wait to announce until further along in your pregnancy?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

We told everyone at about 7 weeks. I would have liked to wait longer, but my reasoning was silly--I had an early miscarriage in December before I got this BFP in February. I was terrified it was going to happen again. So, after we had a scan at 7 weeks, we decided to share the news because I thought if I miscarried again, I wouldn't be able to hide it (we've still not told anyone about the loss in December) and I would want the support. Obviously some flawed logic there, lol, but I was pretty emotional at the time!


----------



## busytulip

I am sorry to learn of your earlier loss. Your reasoning wasn't silly, it sounds like you did what would be best for you. Grieving a loss is hard, doing it alone is even harder. So telling friends and loved ones so that they could be there to support you if something tragic were to happen doesn't seem like flawed logic. :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks, busy : ) 

I'm sorry for your loss, too--that would be a difficult situation to be so excited for the baby you have at the same time as grieving for the one you lost.


----------



## busytulip

It has been hard. Some days are really, really hard. It was really nice when I was able to start feeling the baby moving around, just very reassuring. I keep trying to mentally prepare myself for delivery day. A very selfish part of me says that I should be bringing home 2 babies and that will not be happening. Sometimes when I see moms of twins posting such great news about their babies on this site it stings a little. It isn't that I am not happy for them, especially since for a lot of them they have lost so much or been trying unsuccessfully for ages, it's just that I am a little sad for me.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

busytulip said:


> It has been hard. Some days are really, really hard. It was really nice when I was able to start feeling the baby moving around, just very reassuring. I keep trying to mentally prepare myself for delivery day. A very selfish part of me says that I should be bringing home 2 babies and that will not be happening. Sometimes when I see moms of twins posting such great news about their babies on this site it stings a little. It isn't that I am not happy for them, especially since for a lot of them they have lost so much or been trying unsuccessfully for ages, it's just that I am a little sad for me.

That is completely understandable, and not at all selfish. I think it's very normal! 

The due date for the baby we lost is next month, and it makes me sad every time I think about it. I'm SO thankful for the baby on the way. And I understand that if I hadn't had the loss in December, I wouldn't have this baby now. So it's a weird feeling. But the other day I mentioned it to DH, and he admitted it makes him sad, too. He said he always wonders if maybe that was our little girl. It is impossible NOT to wonder about what might have been.

I also have several BnB friends who have had 5+ losses, which I can't even begin to imagine!!! My heart hurts for them, and I really admire the courage they have to keep trying. 

I think probably whatever we feel is normal and okay--it would be unhealthy if it DIDN'T make a mom sad. 

I guess it is a good lesson in be thankful what we have, and give ourselves permission to be sad about what we've lost without comparing it to someone else's circumstance. : )


----------



## busytulip

Awww your DH sounds like a sweet spirit.

Thank you so much for your kind words. I feel really blessed and thankful for this LO. 

You are absolutely right about being thankful for what we have and not comparing to others. :hugs: Although sometimes it is easier to say than to put into practice.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I think it's always easier said than done. : )


----------



## TryinFor1

I love your announcement! We told told everyone at seven weeks this time after my scan. I waited until 13 weeks with my son because me a previous loss. We told everyone really early with the loss and it sucked taking it back. The support WAS nice, but it definitely made it more difficult. 

:hugs: , soblessed


----------



## USAFWife319

I love the announcement!!!!! I announced at about 10 weeks with this one but never did with the previous pregnancy and we lost it. For those of you that didn't see too we are team blue! I was shocked but we are so excited! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, USAF!!! Yay for little boys! : )

By the way, your maternity photos are so pretty! I had some taken with DS#1, but I am just not feeling it this time lol. I don't know if it is because it is summer and hot, or what.


----------



## busytulip

USAF Yay!!!! Team :blue: So exciting!!!! Do you have any special plans for a gender reveal?

Tryin you get to find out gender next week right?


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes next Thursday, my birthday! I can't wait! 

Congrats for the like twentieth time usaf!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

TryinFor1 said:


> Yes next Thursday, my birthday! I can't wait!
> 
> Congrats for the like twentieth time usaf!

What a great birthday present!!!! Hope he/she fully cooperates. : )


----------



## TryinFor1

I would be SO PISSED if they don't. Lol. This is a private ultrasound we are paying out of pocket for. However, if for some reason they don't, we have our fetal scan on the 21st, so only five days between scans, and they would *hopefully* be able to tell me then. But send me good vibes that the legs are open!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

TryinFor1 said:


> I would be SO PISSED if they don't. Lol. This is a private ultrasound we are paying out of pocket for. However, if for some reason they don't, we have our fetal scan on the 21st, so only five days between scans, and they would *hopefully* be able to tell me then. But send me good vibes that the legs are open!

Lol! I would be upset, too!! I'm sure it will go great!


----------



## USAFWife319

Mine was shy at first. Legs crossed and cord between his legs. I'm excited to hear for tryin! I was going to wait and find out on my birthday but I'm too impatient. It's the 22nd


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies

I think I have found most of your journals and am stalking. I finally decided to start one last night, link is in my sig if anyone feels like following. I hope you are all enjoying what's left of the weekend!!


----------



## USAFWife319

Stalking yours :)


----------



## Eidson23

We just got our bfp today! My wife, who is now pregnant, is active duty USAF and I'm USAF reserves myself. I know I'm late but congrats! :flower:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hey, Eidson! : )


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello here Edison!


----------



## busytulip

Hi Eidson, congrats on your BFP!


----------



## USAFWife319

How is everyone?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hey USAF! Things are going well here--I feel huge lol bit we are winding down to the due date! We booked my c-section for October 21st. I started back to school this week, and it is wearing me out, but o have a really great group of kids. : )

How are you doing?


----------



## USAFWife319

Yours is so soon! DH's birthday is October 10th. 

I'm alright. Been having Braxton hicks this week especially tonight. DH and I were talking about one Christmas tradition we are going to do. Growing up my parents got the kids an ornament every year and we had a specific theme. Mine was snowmen. I think we are going to do trains since raccoons will be very hard to find. I'm excited to do it. When the kids leave they take their ornaments with them and use them in their tree. Needless to say DH and I haven't had to buy ornaments for our tree other than a few I wanted.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww, that's a very sweet tradition! I love it!! Lol what is the story behind raccoons?

I'm sorry for all the typos in my last post lol--I'm on my phone, and I only just noticed them!


----------



## USAFWife319

My grandpa had coon dogs and used to hunt. He loved raccoons and collected paintings and such. His name was Milan.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I love that!!!!!!!! And I am all about trains, because my DS loves them, but I googled, "raccoon Christmas ornaments" and there are actually a ton of really cute ones, especially on etsy. : )

I love names and traditions like that with a back story. : )


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm just worried I won't be able to find them throughout the years


----------



## SoBlessedMama

They will definitely be more rare than trains! I love his name. We named DS#1 after my grandpa and dad. And my grandpa was a farmer, and loved tractors--he even collected the metal John Deere models, and now my DS has a lot of his models, and he is completely obsessed with tractors lol. Maybe your DS will grow up to be interested in coon hunting. : ) My DH used to do that all the time when we were in high school.


----------



## USAFWife319

I've got several things from his collection that we are using for him. If we have a girl she will have strawberries. That's what my grandma collected and our girl will be named after her and dh's grandma


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That is so sweet : )


----------



## USAFWife319

How is everyone doing?

DH felt a really good kick tonight. His eyes got so big! Before he's been able to feel slight movements and he's been unsure if he felt lo move but he knew for sure then!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww! It is so cool when someone else gets to feel baby. : ) DS felt the baby one night, and now his favorite hobby is to put things on my belly and see if the baby will kick them off lol. He REALLY thinks it is hilarious when he can see things bounce around. : ) And if he doesn't kick right away, DS will lean over my belly and holler, "Wake up!!"


----------



## USAFWife319

That's funny!! I had been moving lo around trying to get him to move again. I'd see him move and I'd mention it to DH then he'd stop moving. Silly boy!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yes lol! Just when you call someone over to feel...nothing!


----------



## USAFWife319

That's exactly what happened. I sat and stared for 10 mins trying to video him moving and he didn't budge!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

They are already stubborn little stinkers lol! ; )


----------



## USAFWife319

He hasn't been too active today. Got a few little jabs but that's it.


----------



## USAFWife319

How is everyone? Seems quiet lately


----------



## TryinFor1

Maybe he is just a lazy baby. :) Lore is much more lazy than Rylan was. Rylan was psychotic, Lorelai barely moves.


----------



## USAFWife319

I meant the forums lol. :) I haven't seen much pop up lately.


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh haha I was responding to the post from the 27! I didn't see that one. Been doing ok. Not really been commenting on a lot of threads lately so sorry I haven't been around! Been busy with school the past couple weeks!


----------



## USAFWife319

Oh I know you have :) today has been a fairly lazy day there thankfully


----------



## SoBlessedMama

We are good over here! We had a reunion today with DHs old Marine Corps buddies, and it was a lot of fun. There were some guys there with their wives that I hadn't seen in almost 10 years, so it was great to catch up. 

On the baby front, I've been having contractions, and ended up in L&D Thursday night, but all looked great, and no dilation, thank goodness. They've definitely eased up since then. The same thing happened with DS #1 about 8 weeks before I was due. He stayed put until 38 weeks, so hopefully this one cooperates just as well. : )

How are you all doing?


----------



## USAFWife319

Glad everything is ok! When is your exact due date?

DH and I are going on a short baby moon next weekend. We are beyond excited! I ordered a pregnancy pillow last night as well. Hopefully that helps me sleep


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAF, how fun!!!! I would love to go on a trip, but DH is a football coach, and we are right smack in the middle of his season. So no trip before baby comes! My due date is October 25th, but I have to have a c-section, and it is scheduled for October 21st. : )


----------



## USAFWife319

Oh I love football! Of course I'm southern too :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

USAFWife319 said:


> Oh I love football! Of course I'm southern too :)

It's kind of a way of life here, isn't it? ; )


----------



## USAFWife319

Yes ma'am! Football and sweet tea


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ha!! Absolutely-- a girl after my own heart. Throw in corn bread, and you and I can be best friends. ; )


----------



## USAFWife319

As long as it's sweet and ya got a pot of beans lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Is there any other way???

(Maybe crumbled up in a glass of milk, but that can be another time.) ; )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol this is making me want to go eat at my Mamaw's house!


----------



## USAFWife319

Now I don't do milk... That'd be my husband lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mmmmm I love it! I could eat that every day, I swear lol. It sounds so gross, but it has always been one of my favorite things to eat.


----------



## USAFWife319

I just can't do milk. Never have been able to buy I love ice cream :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh, gotcha! I thought you meant milk and cornbread, not milk in general! I don't think our family would survive without milk lol. My little boy alone goes through a gallon a week.


----------



## USAFWife319

My husband usually does that! He's the only reason we keep milk lol


----------

